# Finally Got a Ruger LCR



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've had my eye on this gun for a couple of years. I went to a gun shop to pick up some cleaning stuff & saw the LCR for $85.00 off. Interesting materials, construction & trigger mechanism. It felt lighter than the similar S&W & that grip is way better for my large hands. I dry fired it a couple of times & the trigger doesn't seem to stack like other D.A. revolvers. 
I haven't bought a gun in several years & I had to take the written safety test again (CA). Well, that nonsense costs an extra $25.00. Then, I had to demonstrate that I knew how to load/unload & put on & take off that stupid lock. And I get to wait 10 days...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Good gun! One of the best snubbies out there. Even when I shoot +P's, it is still very controllable.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like my reply was deleted.


----------



## Buckeye63 (Jan 9, 2021)

I own two 357 & 327 .. Great guns


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Buckeye63 said:


> View attachment 19427
> View attachment 19428
> 
> I own two 357 & 327 .. Great guns


Never shot a .327. What kind of grip is that?


----------



## rja214 (Mar 11, 2019)

It looks like a Hogue boot grip. 

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I used to hate my Hogue boot grip but I prefer it now. It's tiny & slick so I didn't shoot well with it but I put Talon grip material on the sides & it doesn't move around as much in my hands. (sandpaper style) These grips & the light weight make it a good pocket gun. I use a holster to keep it in position. Kydex is the thinnest option. Only thing about these grips: If I'm going to shoot more than 20 rounds of +P I need to wear gel gloves or my hand goes numb.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> I've had my eye on this gun for a couple of years. I went to a gun shop to pick up some cleaning stuff & saw the LCR for $85.00 off. Interesting materials, construction & trigger mechanism. It felt lighter than the similar S&W & that grip is way better for my large hands. I dry fired it a couple of times & the trigger doesn't seem to stack like other D.A. revolvers.
> I haven't bought a gun in several years & I had to take the written safety test again (CA). Well, that nonsense costs an extra $25.00. Then, I had to demonstrate that I knew how to load/unload & put on & take off that stupid lock. And I get to wait 10 days...


I live in California I never had to demonstrate that I knew how to load and unload a gun


----------

